# 1050 gets a new red seat



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I've been looking for a seat for the 69 bolens 1050. The original was red, but I thought about putting a black one on since the 69's had a black steering wheel. Looked at northern and most were either too wide or too long, although I could've made them fit. The only seats I found were either black, yellow, or brown. So I figured until I do a resto on it, black would be fine. Then I remembered I had a red matco creeper seat on the truck!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Just have to keep your butt in it, and noone will know it's not OE.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good they have seats for creepers


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
It's just a tractor seat on a frame with four swivel casters and a tool tray underneath. A little easier and more comfortable than sitting on a milk crate while working on the side of a car or motorcycle. It sits about 24" high.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh ok i got ya now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it close to the OEM seat?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well size wise, pretty close but other than the color not really. I just wanted to get this one running and put it to use. I got the clutch ready to go in and another shifter, choke cable, throttle cable, belts, etc. Hopefully over the three day weekend I can get together and then see what else it needs.
Here's the original seat on my other 1050:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That one looks more comfortable


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jeepers CREEPERS….I can’t believe my peepers.  
A purest using non NOS parts !!!!
I on the other hand would have used that seat without hesitation 
because it Looks Good and “If It Looks Good….It Must Be Better” :thumbsup: 

BTW what does NOS stand for ???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

BTW what does NOS stand for ??? 


new old stock.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Don't panic and run for the thermometer! I'll probably get an upholstery shop to make some red seat covers for the original metal seat, but for now at least I can ride it w/o getting hemmoroids! 
Anyway I can always put the creeper seat back together and sell it as used for at least my cost.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

which seat is more comfortable?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Actually the creeper seat is.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

See there you purist’s go again, talking about upholstery shops
(rejuvenators NEVER talk about upholstery shops)
That Matco seat looks great, any rejuvenator I know would be
proud to use it. (Wait till you see the Case muffler I put on the 1250)

Rejuvenators tractors never die…..They just keep evolving :smiles:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You know part of me wants to just clean it up and use it but I know somewhere down the road I won't be able to stop myself! It would be nice to have one clean original and one that could really work w/o worrying about it. But since I have all these "almost" decals I might as well make it a little more presentable. 
Still need to order the tires. Looks like I'll go with AG's on the rear and turf on the front. I hope they don't leave marks or tear up the grass. But like you say, "If they look good......." This is the one I got the weights for, the '67 has near perfect original paint on the rims and has never had weights on it. ( my wife calls it the princess!)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Still need to order the tires. Looks like I'll go with AG's on the rear and turf on the front. I hope they don't leave marks or tear up the grass. But like you say, "If they look good......." *



I'm telling you sixchows, those tires I told you about don't tear up the turf.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
Yea, I forgot about those ATV tires, I'll take another look before ordering. Do you think they'd be OK w/o the washer fluid? Not crazy about the idea of filling my tires with poison with the dogs you never know one of them might drink enough if there was ever a leak. I know it's fatal.


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*AG Tires*

Threw a set of 23x10.50x12 ags on my 1254,really looks sweet,not really tearing the yard up if you r carefull making turns,got the weight s on also,with the wet summer gives it just a little more bite.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Rick
Any clearance issues with the wider tire? Still the same rims I guess right? Have you ever tried mounting duals on these tractors? Now that I have an extra pair of rims, I was thinking it might look kinda cool, only I don't know where to get the spacers.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *BTW what does NOS stand for ???
> 
> 
> new old stock. *


Could be wrong, DW say Likely wrong, but I always thought NOT ORIGINAL SPEC


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Could be wrong, DW say Likely wrong, but I always thought NOT ORIGINAL SPEC *


Googled the web. DW says Jody was right "New Old Stock" is correct

Here's a quote from Automobile Archives[/URL



> What does NOS stand for? NOS is an abbreviation for New Old Stock. What this means is that our part is a new genuine original manufacturer (GM), although no longer available. This does NOT mean that the part is a perfect show piece. These parts were made for a "production car". Fit and function will be like a new part because they are. Some shelf wear can exist, these parts are 30 plus years old, although we do try to describe any imperfections as needed.
> 
> What does NORS stand for? NORS is an abbreviation for New Old Replacement Stock. What this means is that the part is a new "replacement part", such as NAPA, Fram, or Champion. More than likely from the same era of time. Some of these parts are actually manufactured from the same company as the original GM NOS part. These parts will function properly, but sometimes fit may not be as good as NOS, and markings may be different. Sometimes these parts are a "will fit", slight differences may be evident, to enable the part to be used on more applications, than the original GM part.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Could be wrong, DW say Likely wrong, but I always thought NOT ORIGINAL SPEC *


Jim i guess it could mean that to i have alway heard it referred to as New Old Stock


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Argee
> Yea, I forgot about those ATV tires, I'll take another look before ordering. Do you think they'd be OK w/o the washer fluid? Not crazy about the idea of filling my tires with poison with the dogs you never know one of them might drink enough if there was ever a leak. I know it's fatal. *


Sorry for not replying sooner...I somehow missed this post....the whole reason for filling with washer fluid is that it is *not* fatal like antifreeze....Washer fluid is an alcohol and water mix...if it drained onto the ground it would evaporate rapidly.

I think they would work pretty well without the washer fluid....they have a lot of bite...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
Maybe the contents vary by brand? I just went outside to get a bottle from the garage as I thought it said something about being poisonous. Here'e what it says on the side of the bottle...
DANGER POISON
Vapor harmful, Flammable, May be Fatal or cause Blindness if swallowed
Contains Methyl Alcohol
Cannot be made non-poisonous
Keep out of reach of children and animals


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW!!! I didn't know it was flammable...I'm going to lay a torch to some to see if it bursts into flame:lmao: 

I would imagine it being poisonous if you drank it straight from the jug because of the methyl alcohol content...if it leaked out of the tire onto the ground I don't think it would be lethal after a few minutes as it evaporated....not sure a dog would lap at it because of the smell of alcohol...except maybe my Golden Retreiver, Charlie..he kinda likes his beer or should I say his share of my beer.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah I didn't plan on making molotov cocktails either but you never really know where you might get a flat could be on pavement and might gather in a previous puddle and "one out of six surveyed" might drink it. Yeah I know, what if the sky fell on my tractor would the tires leak? But anyway I'd rather be safe than freaking out trying to figure out how and where to find a vet open if it were to happen. We recently had a problem with one of the males who decided he found a nice little stagnant water puddle filled with mosquitos to drink from. Let's just say it's no fun when a 60# hairy dog has diarhea for a few days. 
Anyway I do like the tires!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You could always tube them and fill with chloride.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Don’t they also sell non toxic antifreeze now ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah I think they do but can't remember the name I think it mentions RVs on the label?


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*wheel spacers*

If i'm thinking right ones off the (cub cadets will fit,I know bad word)but my brother-in-law is big into them,I see them all the time on the cub site on e-bay,the only clearance problem I have is I can't raise the deck all the way up,when I get back back from vacation I'll rty to remember to snp a couple of pics and post them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Don’t they also sell non toxic antifreeze now ? *


At 8 gallons a tire...that would be expensive I bet!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Rick
We'll be looking forward to the pics. Did you or your brother-in-law ever try duals? Do you think I could still be able to turn the diff knob?
Anyway Have a safe and Happy 4th!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

8 gals. per tire WOW! I think on the 1050 just weights might be enough.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Methyl Alcohol*



> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Argee
> Maybe the contents vary by brand? I just went outside to get a bottle from the garage as I thought it said something about being poisonous. Here'e what it says on the side of the bottle...
> DANGER POISON
> ...


You really want to be careful with methyl alcohol. A cupful is enough to kill you, so 3 or 4 ounces would kill a big dog. Windshield washer fluid is typically about 30% alcohol, so it would take about 3 cups to kill you.

Some brands use just isopropyl alcohol but the methyl is better at dissolving bugs................ 

If you find windshield washer fluid with no methyl alcohol, just isopropyl, it would be better for the dogs in the event of a leak.

It's about twice as toxic as beverage alcohol, so the dogs would probably be too drunk to drink enough to kill them, though a pint or two would be enough. The treatment is the same as for drinking antifreeze - feed them whiskey, and the ethyl alcohol displaces the isopropyl alcohol and allows them to come down. 

I'd be tempted to use an inner tube and fill with a ww fluid & vinegar mix. It would taste too bad to drink, though it might corrode the rims.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

_Originally posted by balmoralboy_
* "You really want to be careful with methyl alcohol. A cupful is enough to kill you, so 3 or 4 ounces would kill a big dog. Windshield washer fluid is typically about 30% alcohol, so it would take about 3 cups to kill you".* :skull: :skull: :skull: 

Hmmmmm……Sounds like a reasonably plan “B” to me. :cheers:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jim i think animals drink the antifreeze because its got a sweet taste to it.. If i recall from my food science days.. if a person drinks antifreeze, a remidy is to give them alcohol to absorb it.. 

(of course its very poisonous so get them to the hospital)

but i think a dog would not drink washer fluid cause it does not taste good like antifreeze.. 

plus i would assume it would drain into the soil pretty quick or evaporate.. 

aegt5000 you sound like you really love your inlaws..

:furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Animals will do strange things. A few years back I left some used oil in a drain pan while I was working on something else only to have my wife find our female chow smearing it all over her neck and chest by rubbing herself in it. Took along time and a few baths to get her red coat back to normal.
One of the males likes to roll around in the urine of other animals so he can sneak up on them and attack. Who knows what they are thinking but I wouldn't put anything past them. It's like having 6 bad kids. There always one screwup except these seem to take turns.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Originally posted by balmoralboy
> "You really want to be careful with methyl alcohol. A cupful is enough to kill you, so 3 or 4 ounces would kill a big dog. Windshield washer fluid is typically about 30% alcohol, so it would take about 3 cups to kill you". :skull: :skull: :skull:
> 
> Hmmmmm……Sounds like a reasonably plan “B” to me. :cheers: *


There are better ways...................... but I'm not making recc's on a public forum. Too much chance of an accident someday coming back to haunt me!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jim i think animals drink the antifreeze because its got a sweet taste to it.. If i recall from my food science days.. if a person drinks antifreeze, a remidy is to give them alcohol to absorb it.. ]*


* 

Absolutely right, except that the antifreeze (ethylene Glycol) bonds with hemoglobin and left long enough uses up all your capacity to get oxygen into the body. The ethanol (beverage alcohol) displaces the glycol from your blood. Glycol then goes to your liver and is destroyed. 



(of course its very poisonous so get them to the hospital)

Click to expand...

Right On! Not a treatment to be managed by someone other than a good doctor.



but i think a dog would not drink washer fluid cause it does not taste good like antifreeze.. 

plus i would assume it would drain into the soil pretty quick or evaporate..

Click to expand...

I don't know if a dog would drink it or not, but I figure better safe than sorry. And I would think that a puddle could remain in a puddle on pavement for quite a while.*


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *There are better ways...................... but I'm not making recc's on a public forum. Too much chance of an accident someday coming back to haunt me! *



I heard theres a quiet little motel in a quaint countryside town near a vacant lot in nova scotia..... 

Ooops thats jims place.... never mind.....




:furious: :furious:


----------

